# Stupidity - I just pray for good



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought running tank last Sunday with one fish and LR. I was able to get 80%of the water home and all Live Sand. I just added bigger size sand and 20% of the mixed SW. On Saturday, I got few fishes from my friend who moved yesterday and did not want to keep SW. I got ultimatume - or I take fishes or he takes them to the BA.
To add more stupidity, I did not want to miss 50% sale in Umarine yesterday and got 3 corals

Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Did not test PH
Daily water changes - around 2G

Hopefully, it will survive



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The water changes, as I've read, should help bring clean, oxygenated water to the bacteria. Hopefully the rocks and animals can rebound. Adding new sand might have made some anaerobic areas that you might have a mini cycle.

Keep up with the water changes.

The coraline on the back wall is dead as i assume the tank was empty when you moved it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Warning: Steep incline ahead on learning curve! 

Just keep your water parameters good and you'll be fine. As I recall, you had a bit of ammonia a week ago or so, but if it's down to 0 you should be fine. Don't go too crazy with the water changes unless you see your params go off.

I missed the SUM sale  had to be with family...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for giving me peace of mind.
In some places on the LR, I got dark red substance, which was not in attendance before. Is it good sign or bad?
Thanks.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Dark red velvety is okay -IIRC it's a type of coralline
Dark red slimy is bad = cyanobacteria

Post up a pic so we can all get a better idea...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Dark red velvety is okay -IIRC it's a type of coralline
> Dark red slimy is bad = cyanobacteria
> 
> Post up a pic so we can all get a better idea...


The same red stuff is also on the coral's LR that I got from UMarine





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like a type of coralline... but I'll wait for some of the more experienced reefers to weigh in- I'm still a noob. 

If it starts to spread quickly and looks slimy and gets air bubbles on top, then you have a problem. Otherwise, I'd say it looks very similar to some coralline that I have growing om y LR and i think it looks pretty...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Looks like a type of coralline... but I'll wait for some of the more experienced reefers to weigh in- I'm still a noob.
> 
> If it starts to spread quickly and looks slimy and gets air bubbles on top, then you have a problem. Otherwise, I'd say it looks very similar to some coralline that I have growing om y LR and i think it looks pretty...


Thank you very much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like coralline. Nice blasto btw.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys for advices. 
The more I am reading and hearing about SW tank - the more I see what difficulty I got. 
Last week's actions made me crazy and sleepless. I even do not watch TVs any more - just this tank.
I joined the forum in order to get more knowledge about FW, despite I own FW tanks (just fun tanks and not High-Tec) for the last 20 years, 
I did not plan getting SW until Dec24.
The treads about SW setups made me thinking that I did not have a "headache" for long time and I decided to get one. The amount of the information is tremendous and all new terminology does not bring any help, especially considering the level of my English.
Despite all, I like it and hopefully will survive in SW world

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you are doing quite well. Keep updating us on the progress and soon we will have a good community of Salties on GTAA.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's pretty much how we all started 

But at the end of the day it's all worth it when you get to see your fish and corals starting to thrive in your living room...


----------

